
It's time to break up with VR - helmsdeep
https://www.cnet.com/news/its-time-to-break-up-with-vr/
======
sentamalin
Even when untethered headsets come into play, and even when hardware
performance gets better and smaller to allow that, I think VR headsets will
always have the problem regarding locomotion as described in the article. At
least in a consumer use case, eventually a wall, or a desk, or a door, or
furniture will inevitably be bumped against. It may be made better in the
future, but I'm not sure if said level of better will be enough to ever feel
fully immersed.

Perhaps until a better VR comes in the future, it would be best if there were
applications, games, or media that understands its current weaknesses and
plays its current strengths. Game scenarios, for example, where players would
normally be controlling a vehicle while seated is an immediate example I can
think of that would work across--from cheaper Daydreams or Gear VRs to higher-
end rigs. Social areas that utilized teleportation for moving, but allowed
using the controller for arm movements to feel like you're 'interacting' with
someone in a manner more personal than just hearing voice through a microphone
or text on a screen. Things like that. That way the 'craze' may last longer
until something better happens.

------
boffinism
It seems to me that the parallels between VR and 3D cinema are pretty
striking. Both technologies that had an original heyday decades ago, but both
ran out of steam. Then in the past decade or so they both got resurrected,
largely on the promise that _if they worked well_ they'd be super cool, and
lots of big companies really invested in them on that premise. But the sad
truth is, they don't work all that well, and the actual experience of them is
(almost) always a little disappointing. So eventually, even the huge hype
generated by the big companies isn't enough to sustain them, and they sink
back into obscurity... until the next time someone remembers the dream but
forgets the reality.

~~~
helmsdeep
Couldn't agree more with the 3D parallel. It seemed this was the hot new piece
of tech the last few years that we promised would be improved with future
investment.

>You're still tethered to a computer or console via a big cable. A cable that
you're definitely going to trip over, fight with or yank out of its ports on a
regular basis

This is still one of the biggest flaws. If the VR experience is supposed to be
submersive, it is almost impossible to forget you are connected to a computer
when tethered to a massive physical "rope".

